# 3.02 Problem



## colindm (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi

After installing the 3.02 I have noticed that my page turns and screen refresh are slower when I use my kindle for the first time after a period of non use. However, they return to normal speed after about 5mins of use.

Im not sure if this is just a problem with my particular kindle.

Thanks for your help

Colin


----------



## Greystorm (Sep 14, 2010)

I've had quite a few slow page turn problems since installing 3.0.2. I don't think it's just yours.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried restarting the Kindle?


----------



## colindm (Aug 25, 2010)

Hopefully it is just a bug in 3.02. It has taken them a while to officially release it.

Yea I have tried restarting it and completely resetting it erasing everything and it hasn't helped.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It may be just my imagination, but the book text looks a bit lighter after the update. 


Mike


----------



## ZankerH (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm having the same problem after installing 3.0.2. Restarting it fixed it for a few page turns, then it returned.


----------

